# Quick Chat Recap 7/5



## blzr610 (May 24, 2006)

Just a few things worth noting from the chat:

There is no mystery trade linked to the trade with NY, only the Fernandez/Jones trade exception swap.

Joel Freeland has improved a lot, dunking on Oden during summer league practice. He's 6'11 according to Quick, and might have a shot at being Oden's backup.

Quick thinks Green won't make the roster.

Pritchard still intends to resign Outlaw, Quick thinks Ime will also be resigned.

Joel Przybilla is the odd man out, and may in fact be trade bait.

Quick still thinks Pritchard will sign Steve Blake.

Oden will definitely miss the Sunday finale of the Las Vegas summer league and possibly the Saturday game as well.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

So Joel Feeland is coming over this season? I read he is not getting playing time on his team over there, so the Blazers may be forced to bring him over now.

Add Joel Freeland

Trade the exception for James Jones

Resign Travis

Resign Ime Udoka

Sign Steve Blake

How many players does Quick think we can carry on our roster?

Without some big 5 for 2 type trade going down, I don't think Quick's thoughts make much sense.

It sure does seem like we are stockpiling for trading opportunities. Who needs this many points or this many bigs?

However, if we don't make that trade soon, there is no way we sign all of Travis, Ime and Blake.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

blzr610 said:


> Joel Freeland has improved a lot, dunking on Oden during summer league practice.


Let's trade Oden now, before anybody hears about this and his value plummets.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Masbee said:


> It sure does seem like we are stockpiling for trading opportunities. Who needs this many points or this many bigs?
> 
> However, if we don't make that trade soon, there is no way we sign all of Travis, Ime and Blake.


Can't you have 15 on the roster now? I thought they all you 3 extra players on some sort of inactive list in order to stop the practice of stockpiling people on the IR?

BTW, thanks for the recap!


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

Masbee said:


> So Joel Feeland is coming over this season? I read he is not getting playing time on his team over there, so the Blazers may be forced to bring him over now.
> 
> Add Joel Freeland
> 
> ...


 I've been thinking this for a while now. That's why I've been beating the drum to get involved in the KG to Phoenix trade.


----------



## Bwatcher (Dec 31, 2002)

Quick is only reporting what he has heard and seen. He said that Freeland really looked good. But he also cautioned that he only saw him for 30 minutes at practice. He said that he had heard that Freeland was killing Spencer Hawes (#10 to Sacramento) in the pre-draft workouts they were having in the Seattle area.

Quick also said that he thinks the roster for training camp is not done yet. He thinks that there will be futher "work" by KP this summer.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

blzr610 said:


> Oden will definitely miss the Sunday finale of the Las Vegas summer league and possibly the Saturday game as well.


Too bad for me. I have a flight, hotel and tickets just to see him at those games. No refunds. Oh well.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Jack / Rodriguez
Roy / Webster
Outlaw / Udoka / Jones / Miles
Aldridge / McRoberts / LaFrentz
Oden / Przybilla

That's 13 without counting Green (may not make it), Kaponen, or Fernandez (both which may not come over this year). Thus, we'd have room for Freeland if we re-sign Outlaw and Udoka while keeping McRoberts... am I forgetting anyone?


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Jack / Rodriguez
> Roy / Webster
> Outlaw / Udoka / Jones / Miles
> Aldridge / McRoberts / LaFrentz
> ...


 Frye.


----------



## Bwatcher (Dec 31, 2002)

Including Frye, the possibility of Steve Blake would make it 15 without Green, Kaponen, or Fernandez. However, it seems unlikely that Blake would be signed if both Jack and Rodriguez are on the roster.

Does anyone know if Miles has to be formally listed given his injury status? Could he be in "limbo" until he proves that he can play again?


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

graybeard said:


> Frye.



Thank you.

So that makes it 14... a little tougher, so I don't know exactly how this roster is going to shape up come training camp.

Additionally, Francis would make 15 if he's not bought out.


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

Masbee said:


> It sure does seem like we are stockpiling for trading opportunities. Who needs this many points or this many bigs?


Portland, 1997-current


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Bwatcher said:


> Including Frye, the possibility of Steve Blake would make it 15 without Green, Kaponen, or Fernandez. However, it seems unlikely that Blake would be signed if both Jack and Rodriguez are on the roster.
> 
> Does anyone know if Miles has to be formally listed given his injury status? Could he be in "limbo" until he proves that he can play again?


I would think so.

I can't wait until he's gone. What a waste of space and money.


----------



## BlazeTop (Jan 22, 2004)

Freeland as Oden's back up? I thought Freeland was a 6'11 "Point Forward", I have never seen him as a post player...


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Masbee said:


> Without some big 5 for 2 type trade going down, I don't think Quick's thoughts make much sense.
> 
> It sure does seem like we are stockpiling for trading opportunities. Who needs this many points or this many bigs?


It sure does. But... why? None of those guys are world-beaters, and why would another team give up a top (or even second) tier player (or players) for such a large group of... pardon the phrase... castoffs?



> However, if we don't make that trade soon, there is no way we sign all of Travis, Ime and Blake.


Define "soon".

PBF


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Reep said:


> Too bad for me. I have a flight, hotel and tickets just to see him at those games. No refunds. Oh well.


Bummer, dude. I was all set to go when my plans fell through, and I decided to procrastinate... I guess I'm glad I did. Although you ARE going to Vegas, so it's not going to suck too much 

Ed O.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Jack / Rodriguez
> Roy / Webster /
> Outlaw / Udoka / Jones / Miles
> Aldridge / McRoberts / LaFrentz
> ...


Forgot Steve Blake (as per Quick comment)
Forgot Channing Frye
Forgot Steve Francis - we all assume a buyout is coming.

So, if we make no further trades, Green doesn't make the team, Oden and McRoberts are signed, Kaponen and Fernandez stay overseas, Francis gets bought out, Freeland demands to come over now (like Sergio did last year), then we have 13 players under contract.

Quick says add free agents Outlaw, Ime and Blake. That is 16. Too many. Leaving no room for signing an undrafted player (ala Ime), for signing Green if he impresses, for picking up the best leftover free agent who lost out in musical chairs, or for balancing the roster.

Like I said, Quicks comments about the free agent signings don't make much sense unless another trade happens, especially one sending out Jack, thus making Blake more needed.

Right now, I think the team tries to keep Outlaw. They will match any reasonable contract offer. Ime will be let go. He is replaced by Jones. Maybe they try to keep Ime if Travis gets a crazy offer and is let go. Blake I don't see signing with us.

If we only add Travis, we are at 14 guaranteed contracts.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

ProudBFan said:


> It sure does. But... why? None of those guys are world-beaters, and why would another team give up a top (or even second) tier player (or players) for such a large group of... pardon the phrase... castoffs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know? You contact the agents for those three players and ask them how happy they are to wait - even days.

The longer you wait, the less likely it is you sign the specific player you want. If you aren't particular, you can wait and troll the leftovers in the bargain bin. Quick was specific - Blake - not "vet pg", - Ime - not "defensive backup wing", Outlaw - not "backup forward".

As for the "castoffs" crack, I am not sure why you brought it up. I never mentioned that I expected to trade 5 "castoffs" for a top tier player.


----------



## moldorf (Jun 29, 2007)

first...portland won't be able to sign both Ime and Blake. Blake wants full MLE and Ime would be a lot more then that bi-annual exception.

Second...both guys on the podcast were quite surprised at how good Freeland was. Quick called him a real physical version of a young LaFrentz.

portland is thin depthwise at SG they both concluded....duhhhh


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

This guy, Casey Hodahl or whatever his name is......he's GARBAGE! He's horrible! He would give his opinion and then when Quick would say somthing different, this guy would go, "Yeah, I was thinking the same thing". What??!?!? He changed his opinion of things based on what Quick would say. How did this guy get his job? If anybody knows anything about him, drop some knowledge on us. I'm going to do all that I legally can to get this guy fired. I have more hoop knowledge in my left *** cheek then this guy has total! I'm gettin' him canned!


----------



## Rip City Reign (Jul 1, 2007)

moldorf said:


> first...portland won't be able to sign both Ime and Blake. Blake wants full MLE and Ime would be a lot more then that bi-annual exception.
> 
> Second...both guys on the podcast were quite surprised at how good Freeland was. Quick called him a real physical version of a young LaFrentz.
> 
> portland is thin depthwise at SG they both concluded....duhhhh


Webster can play the 2, for limited minutes, which makes signing Ime a higher priority than signing Blake. Ime can spell Roy for 10-15 mpg and Webster is good for 5-10 mpg at SG.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Masbee said:


> I don't know? You contact the agents for those three players and ask them how happy they are to wait - even days.
> 
> The longer you wait, the less likely it is you sign the specific player you want. If you aren't particular, you can wait and troll the leftovers in the bargain bin. Quick was specific - Blake - not "vet pg", - Ime - not "defensive backup wing", Outlaw - not "backup forward".


I think you misunderstood me, Masbee. That (Define "soon".) was a jab at the seemingly liberal use of the word "soon" around here when discussing things that may or may not actually be cooking.



> As for the "castoffs" crack, I am not sure why you brought it up. I never mentioned that I expected to trade 5 "castoffs" for a top tier player.


_That_ wasn't a crack. I just couldn't think of a better way to say it. You and I agree that it looks like the Blazers are stockpiling for some kind of # OUT > # IN trade, _presumably_ to upgrade the PG and/or SF positions. The only guys that seem untouchable right now are Roy, LaMarcus, and Oden. Some may argue for Rodriguez or even Jack to be included in that group as well. But the key point is that while the Blazers would be giving up a larger _number_ of players than their theoretical trade partner in such a deal, they would be giving up less potential _impact_ than they would theoretically be looking to get back.

So my question really is this: Which teams out there today would be looking to unload their top (or second) tier impact players - particularly PG or SF - for a larger number of players each generally considered to have lesser impact... and why?

PBF


----------



## Rip City Reign (Jul 1, 2007)

blzr610 said:


> Just a few things worth noting from the chat:
> 
> There is no mystery trade linked to the trade with NY, only the Fernandez/Jones trade exception swap.


Something doesn't fit here. KP mentioned in the post draft press conference, on Sports Sunday and to Sportsbusiness radio that "the trade" involved "a pick (Fernandez) a player (Jones) and an acclaimed player or player that casual fans will recognize that we are all very happy about"

Either KP was flat out lying (multiple times) or Quick doesn't have all the facts. 

The latter is more plausible.

We should know all by Monday...


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Rip City Reign said:


> We should know all by Monday...


:gopray:

The suspense is killing me.

PBF


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Reep said:


> Too bad for me. I have a flight, hotel and tickets just to see him at those games. No refunds. Oh well.



Ouch. At least you'll be in Vegas instead of SLC.


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

Rip City Reign said:


> Something doesn't fit here. KP mentioned in the post draft press conference, on Sports Sunday and to Sportsbusiness radio that "the trade" involved "a pick (Fernandez) a player (Jones) and an acclaimed player or player that casual fans will recognize that we are all very happy about"
> 
> Either KP was flat out lying (multiple times) or Quick doesn't have all the facts.
> 
> ...


Why by Monday?


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

I really dont like the idea of signing all 3 of Blake, Ime and Outlaw. Im guessing all those guys want contracts longer then 2 years and dont see any of them, outside of maybe Outlaw, being longterm options on this team.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Stepping Razor said:


> Why by Monday?



not sure. wed the 11th is cap day.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

I am sure that KP wants to keep Raef's contract on the roster (not him as a player) to be in a position to jump on a trade opportunity in the next 1.5 seasons if it arises. The problem is that he is doing so well at stock piling young prospects that he may have to buy out Raef, release him or trade some youth.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

BlazeTop said:


> Freeland as Oden's back up? I thought Freeland was a 6'11 "Point Forward", I have never seen him as a post player...


I don't think any of us have ever Seen him at all.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

Fork said:


> I don't think any of us have ever Seen him at all.


We saw him last year on TV during the summer league, but it is as if they are talking about two different players. Last year he looked to be a very raw SF. Granted he was athletic and had a good shooting form from the outside, but a back up at center??? What happened?


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

Bwatcher said:


> Does anyone know if Miles has to be formally listed given his injury status? Could he be in "limbo" until he proves that he can play again?



well he takes up a roster spot so yes it counts as a spot haha


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Here's all the Joel Freeland I've seen. Cant wait to see him play.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7REssmbBD8

For a 6'11" guy he seems to move pretty good on the court. He does look more SF or face up PF then a backup C but who knows.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

I like the airball at the end.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Updated depth chart:

Jack / Rodriguez / Francis
Roy / Webster
Outlaw / Udoka / Jones / Miles
Aldridge / Frye / McRoberts / LaFrentz
Oden / Przybilla

That's still 14 players without counting Blake, Green, Kaponen and Fernandez.

Keep in mind, there's still speculation about whether or not we're getting that "acclaimed" player or whether that acclaimed player is just James Jones.

Who knows, by the end of next week, this might change quite a bit. As it stands, I don't see Freeland coming over this year.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Ed O said:


> Bummer, dude. I was all set to go when my plans fell through, and I decided to procrastinate... I guess I'm glad I did. Although you ARE going to Vegas, so it's not going to suck too much
> 
> Ed O.


Is there anything to do there besides watch basketball? (followed by sinister laught).

Actually, it will still be fun to see the rest of the team. However, I was planning on taking my big camera rig. Now, I may just travel light.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> This guy, Casey Hodahl or whatever his name is......he's GARBAGE! He's horrible! He would give his opinion and then when Quick would say somthing different, this guy would go, "Yeah, I was thinking the same thing". What??!?!? He changed his opinion of things based on what Quick would say. How did this guy get his job? If anybody knows anything about him, drop some knowledge on us. I'm going to do all that I legally can to get this guy fired. I have more hoop knowledge in my left *** cheek then this guy has total! I'm gettin' him canned!


Great. I'm glad you found a goal in life.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Spoolie Gee said:


> Here's all the Joel Freeland I've seen....
> 
> For a 6'11" guy he seems to move pretty good on the court. He does look more SF or face up PF then a backup C but who knows.


I don't need my backup center to have a post game -- I need him to be able to defend opposing centers or, more specifically, to be able to defend opposing _backup_ centers. On offense, let him drag his man out to the 3 point line, making it easier for the wings to get inside.

Of course, that still leaves us (or at least me) wondering if he _can_ adequately defend opposing backup centers.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Rip City Reign said:


> Something doesn't fit here. KP mentioned in the post draft press conference, on Sports Sunday and to Sportsbusiness radio that "the trade" involved "a pick (Fernandez) a player (Jones) and an acclaimed player or player that casual fans will recognize that we are all very happy about"
> 
> Either KP was flat out lying (multiple times) or Quick doesn't have all the facts.
> 
> ...


How 'bout this:

there's a pick (Fernandez), a player (Jones) and an acclaimed player that will be named two years from now. :biggrin: 

Or perhaps he's meaning that Frye is the acclaimed player? That doesn't make much sense, I know, but a lot of other things don't seem to be making sense either, and Frye's probably closer to "acclaimed" than either of the other two.


----------

